# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  DO meter

## budidjo

Oom oom ada yg tahu tempat servis probe utk Hanna Instrument DO meter ? Atau yg jual second handnya....soalnya harga probe nya hampir sama dng harga meternya   ::

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> Saya punya PinPoint ORP & Oxygen meter yang belum terpakai . Bisa hub saya kalo minat. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by arind
> 
> ...


discount banyak ya kalau untuk aku  ::

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

